# Calf Manna



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Started feeding my milking doe Calf Manna on Wednesday because she is too thin. I just got her a couple of weeks ago. The day after I fed it her milk went up a little. Today I got almost double what I have been getting. She still has a doeling on her that is 6 weeks old but still nursing. Has anyone else seen an increase from using Calf Manna?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I added Calf Manna to the feed during gestation and just after. I mixed in about 12# per 50# of grain and, yes, I did notice a difference.

I'm actually going to put it back in because I've noticed that since I stopped giving it my goat's coats and overall condition seems to be going down hill.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glenolam do your goats have free choice loose minerals? Lack of minerals can also cause goats coat and condition to go down hill.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, they have free choice minerals.

I had two does gestating over the winter and now I'm currently milking them; I think that I need to help perk them up in order for them to look like I want them to.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats good; I just have to ask cause sometimes people don't know and that the goats need it. 
I guess they just are getting good stuff from the Manna and maybe it is higher in fat or something that their bodies like.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to hijack - but I'm thinking that the added stress of "taking their kids away" and milking them (one is a FF and the other is a 2nd freshener who has never been milked before) is causing some of the issues.

I added 4 new goats this past month and they need a pick me up too, so I'm going to give them calf manna too.


----------



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to pick some up tonight to see if I can get my lamancha's production up. Something has to work!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Let us know if it helps.


----------

